# Comments about Victron BMV 600-S



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am considering monitroing our battery useage better and will be fitting 2 x 85w solar panels after Christmas, it has been suggested that the Victron BMV 600-S monitor is the "dog's b*******s" for monitoring the state of the batteries.....

http://www.es-store.co.uk/victron-battery-monitors/BMV600-S.html

Does anyone else use this device?

Is it worth the £108 they are currently charging (no pun intended)?

Are there better similar devices?

Any advice would be appreciated - we will buy in the UK and fit here....

Dave


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*BMV-501*

Hi,
I have two of the older ? Victron BMV-501 battery monitors - one on my boat and one in my van

I find they do everything I need ie voltage reading, charge in, amp hours remaining and used etc

There is a cheaper unit out there NASA BM1 but this has a max 100amp capacity which is not enough for my boat (3000va inverter)
and marginal for the van 1200va inverter

If you are not in a rush keep your eyes out for Midland Chandlers "freaky friday" a one day event when they have 20% off everything including Victron and Sterling

Good bit of kit

Ray


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We've used a version of this device on stationary battery sets and on fork trucks, but the problem is that you tend to start to live your life by what the gadget is telling you!

Yes, it is nice to have the information, but you could do almost as well with a simple digital voltmeter and ammeter. All you need to know is charge or discharge and battery voltage, the rest is handy but not essential.

$145 in the USA, that's about £88.00, shame we can't get the same prices over here.

Nice gadget but not one that I'd spend that kind of money on.

Peter


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I bought one because the Schaudt DT201 panel was totally unreliable in regard to battery readings. If you are in the middle of the wilds in Spain the last thing you want is to have to worry about if you have enough battery power to keep you going until you can get to a hook up.

Since fitted, a relatively easy job, I have totally accurate information, even tells me how long the batteries will last at the current consumption levels. Not cheap but in my view well worth the outlay.

Mike


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

I bought one of these when I was new to motorhoming and intended to spend more time off grid with a solar panel, but had no idea of how efficient our set up was.
First of all it was simple to fit, even though I am limited in DIY. The most difficult part was crawling to the battery compartment under the bed ... I'm on the large side. It looks quite good and is fairly easy to read.
Once fitted it gives quite a range of information which appears to be fairly accurate. It gives us much more confidence in terms of what we are using and potential capacity. Its you can tell the useage of individual devices and so play arounfd with most efficient lighting etc. At one stage I had considered a second leisure battery "to be on the safeside" but now I won't as I feel I can monitor our electrical use fairy efficiently.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Great bit of kit. We had one fitted by Dave Newell, we don't even bother with the Schaudt panel now, never look at it.

The Victron tells you whats coming in,going out, what time you have left at current useage.The best way though to determine battery condition(according to the manual) is to look at SOC(state of charge).

I read a post by van bitz last year saying they fit the Victron now instead of the Nasa as they are much better.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*details*

But does the Schaudt not shut the system down anyway if it feels the batteries are dead?

TM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes I think so although the idea of the Victron is not to let it get to that stage.

Paul.


----------

